# VRML97 ?



## SonneblumeDigital (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe mir ein Bsp. Code aus dem Netz geladen. In JBuilderX geladen wird ein


```
import com.sun.j3d.loaders.vrml97.VrmlLoader;
```

verlangt.

Ich habe im Netz gesucht, es aber nicht gefunden .

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?

Lg SonneblumeDigital


----------



## Oxygenic (19. Mai 2005)

Da du gegen der ersten Treffer, den dir Google anzeigt, offenbar was hast, kann ich dir nur http://java3d.virtualworlds.de/loader.php empfehlen.


----------



## SonnenblumeDigital (19. Mai 2005)

Hi Oxygenic,

thx, habe den link besucht. leider sind die folge Links nicht mehr gültig?

lg


----------



## SonnenblumeDigital (19. Mai 2005)

Hi Oxygenic,

ich habe jetzt den vrml97 Loader gefunden. Nachdem ich die jar. Datei im JBuilderX angegeben habe, zeigt er keine Fehler mehr an. In den Umgebungsvariablen habe ich den Pfad zur jar Datei im Classpath und Path angegeben. 

Wenn ich per Dos Kommandozeile mit javac *.java compilieren möchte zeigt er aber an, das er die jar Datei nicht findet.

Wo liegt der Fehler?

lg


----------



## thE_29 (19. Mai 2005)

Du hast den JBuilderX und kompilierst mit javac??

Für was hast du dann bitte den JBuilder??

Desweiteren brauchst du nix in classpath beim JBuilder, du hängst das in die ProjektEigenschaften ein (auf englisch isses Project->Project Properties->Paths->Requiered Libaries)

dort hängst du das ein und schwups kann der JBuilder das!

Dann kannst du sogar noch sagen er soll dir ne Jar Datei machen wo das gleich mitdrinnen hängt..


Hat ne fixfertige IDE und kompiliert mit javac... (das ist nicht die Idee einer IDE  Da kannst gleich Notepad nehmen)


----------



## SonnenblumeDigital (19. Mai 2005)

hi thE_29,

danke.


----------

